# Excel Tabelle ausblenden und Einblendung mit Passwort schützen



## bleibirne (16. September 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte einzelne Excel-Tabellen einer Arbeitsmappe ausblenden und deren Wieder-Einblendung mit einem Passwort schützen. Gibt es da ein paar passende Code-Zeilen in VB ?

mg bb


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. September 2004)

Hallo ich habe jetzt nur *kurz* experimentiert, aber hier schon ein TeilCode in VBA, der es dir ermöglich in bereits ausgeblendetes  (4.)Tabellenblatt mit einem Dialogfeld wieder einzublenden:


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

Dim Passwort As String
Passwort = "zugang"
Dim Usereingabe As String
Usereingabe = Me.Eingabe.Text

If Passwort = Usereingabe Then
Worksheets("Tabelle4").Visible = True
Else
Worksheets("Tabelle4").Visible = False
MsgBox "Passwort war nicht korrekt"
End If

Me.Hide
Unload Me

End Sub
```

Nötig ist dazu ein UserForm, mit einem Texteingabefeld "Eingabe", und einem Button, der onClick die Aktion ausführt.

Aublendung der Tabellenblätter, zum Beispoiel direkt beim Laden der Datei über:

Worksheets("Tabelle4").Visible = False

( Wie gesagt, das ist nur ein schnell erstelltes Beispiel, aber das schonmal einen Ansatz zeigen kann! )


----------



## bleibirne (16. September 2004)

Danke schon mal. Ohne es wirklich jetzt ausprobiert zu haben, wird die einfach über das normale Excel-Menü zugängliche Wiedereinblendung (Format/..)  damit gesperrt ? Sorry schon mal für's Nachhaken ohne zu probieren ...

mg bb


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. September 2004)

Da *nicht* ein Teil einer Tabelle ( Spalten / Reihen ) einer Tabelle sondern ein komplettes Tabellenblatt ausgeblendet wird, taucht das ein-/ausblenden im genannten Menü gar nicht auf, bzw. ist nicht relevant!

Edit:

Urgs, nein, das einbelnden in diesem Menü ist doch noch möglich hatte eine Funktion übersehen!


----------



## bleibirne (16. September 2004)

O.k. Danke, ich werde die Sache mal probieren ...


Mit Gruß
Bleibirne


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. September 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob du mein Edit noch/schon gelesen hattest, aber es ist folgende Änderung erforderlich:

Ersetze:

Worksheets(4).Visible = False

durch

Worksheets(4).Visible = False
Worksheets(4).Visible = xlVeryHidden


----------

